# 2-Stroke Petrol Mix Ratio



## sparky the cat

Guys

Iâ€™ve trawled the net for a week now trying to find out the correct oil mix for my 2-stroke grass trimmer (Sovereign 24 SGT). I got it 2nd-hand without the manual. Only found a couple of references with a number of 'could be' answers - not sure of the pedigree of the responses.

Youâ€™re my last hope - if I canâ€™t find out Iâ€™m just going to have to guess and hope itâ€™s okay.

So any idea, or a more educated guess than mine is going to be!

Cheers

George


----------



## Silver Hawk

I have a Ryobi 2-stroke strimmer and that is 50:1. I suspect if you used 25:1, you'd be OK.

Edit: my Ryobi chainsaw is also 50:1


----------



## Roger the Dodger

All my 2 stroke machinery at work (Stihl hedge cutter, strimmer, chainsaws, blower/vac etc) use a 50:1 ratio...that is 100ml of 2 stroke oil to 5l of petrol. Hope this helps.


----------



## William_Wilson

20-50:1 are typical ratios. It's best to go a little heavy with the oil. If you disappear in a cloud of smoke, there is too much oil. Too much oil won't harm the engine, it will just foul the spark plug.

What make/type of engine is in your trimmer?

Later,

William

P.S. - 2-strokes often have the ratio stamped on the side of the engine or on the fuel cap.


----------



## pg tips

seems everybody has lost the manual lol

one of many hits

http://www.fixed4free.com/answers.php?id=217190

I'd start at 25 to 1 to be safe and see if it smokes


----------



## sparky the cat

Paul, Roger, William, Paul

Thanks for taking the time to reply. As you can see from Phil's post - happens all the time - a common 2nd-hand machine no doubt. Came across a couple of these replies that seemed to 'suggest' that the machine made no difference - it was the oil that defined what the ratio should be - so a bit of confusion out there.

I'll have a look on the engine and see if anything on it ratio or make - if not I'll go with the advice that 25:1 as it won't damage the engine.

Cheers guys

George


----------



## andy h2

If you go to the Einhell website. You will find they supply spares for Sovereign Strimmers. One of them is a fuel mixing bottle labelled 40 to 1.


----------

